# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Chaos in St Martin

## andynap

FullSizeRender 3.jpg
FullSizeRender 4.jpg

----------


## BND

Prayers for those in St Martin who have suffered not only from the natural disasters but also from lawlessness.  So sad.  Grateful for spirit of unity that exists in St Barth.

----------


## phil62

From today's New York Times.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/10/w...pan-abc-region

----------


## andynap

The Dutch come thru. The French not so much. Sounds familiar- Hurricane Luis same thing. The French excuse? Oh it's so far. Good thing the airport is Dutch.

----------


## Erma

Andy,

Hoping this is the swing they need on the island to reduce/stop these despicable acts during a crisis so they can begin the long road to recovery.

http://smn-news.com/st-maarten-st-ma...-to-court.html


*Identified looters will be taken to Court*PHILIPSBURG:--- The past couple of days military and police units on Sint Maarten have put an end to large-scale robberies and looting. An unknown number of persons were detained. Due to lack of detention capacity, persons who did not commit very serious acts have been sent home. All video-material will be reviewed at a later date.
Meanwhile, a lot of data from the internet about looting has been recorded by a combined police team. The available photos of these suspects will be shared via the internet and the public will be actively asked for assistance in identifying the suspects. At the moment there is still no internet and telephone on Sint Maarten, once the internet is reestablished, the website will be on the air. Citizens can offer their help and upload information about robbers and looters, as well as passing on information about shown people over the internet.
*Plunderers who voluntarily reported themselves, and have and did not commit serious robbery are being used by the Public Prosecutor’s Office (OM) to carry out rehabilitation work on the island. Persons arrested will be brought to Court, the demand by the Prosecutor will be unconditional imprisonment.*
As of today, persons arrested are sent home only after the agreement has been reached with the Public Prosecutor’s Office in Philipsburg. There has been agreement with the Common Court of Justice. As soon as possible, quick-sitting sessions (snelrecht) are held to bring robbers and robbers to justice.

----------


## andynap

Erma- that's only on the Dutch side. My article represented the French side. Macron supposed to visit today. We will see.

----------

